# Website/portfolio help



## CherryAcid (Mar 18, 2010)

So im in the middle of making up my website and i have no images to put up.  In the about me section i have a nice pic of me made up, but no other images.
I only have a few college pics that i took and none are professionally taken, just snapshots of my work.
I am going to a friends tomorrow to do a couple of makeovers and was going to take pics of that.  Would that be ok to put up or must they always be professional pics?


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Cherry, 

to be totally honest most people don't take those kinds of pictures seriously. There's a VERY easy way to get professional pictures. this applies to the UK as well as any other country.

There's a very well known international website called model mayhem. It's the largest modelling/photographer networking site out there.

Go to modelmayhem.com and sign up. It'll ask you for 4 pictures of your work, and you may use self taken pictures for this. Once your account is approved, browse the "castings" section and filter it for your area in the UK. Most of the work that is on this site is "TF" work, meaning everyone's in it for free specifically to build up their ports. Get set up in about 3-4 shoots, do the shoots, get your images, and you'll be set for your site. From there you'll still want to do more shoots to get more images, though.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LC


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks that is very helpful! I have tried to joing mm before but they always ask for professional shots, i do have a series of bodypainting pics which were taken in a studio at uni so are professsionally shot but its the same look.
My friend who im seeing has just gotten her degree in photography so she has decent camera and stuff but no lights or studio.


----------



## LC (Mar 19, 2010)

If your profile got denied the first time, just try again. They have a ton of mods who all approve profiles so sometimes you get a jerk mod, and sometimes you get someone cool. I've seen TONS of profiles for makeup artists or even models that included only 4 camera phone pics. Definitely put a body painting pic or two in there


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for that, ill try again


----------

